# anyone know where to find gold mtx rims?



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find a set of gold sun mtx rims? no one i can think of has gold ones instock but i'm kinda new with the mtb stuff. thanks for any help you might have.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

get white ones and spaypaint them.


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

hah nah i used to spraypaint bmx bikes a new color everyweek but i wanna keep my 26 looking decent


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

spraypaint can look way decent if you take your time and do it right.
good paint helps too.


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

anodized gold= nice looking matches pedals and other components
rattlecan gold = crap 

ok so if anyone knows where i can find gold mtx rims that'd be cool...


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

check out danscomp, they have a nice selection of everything bmx

edit: ah **** sorry didnt notice you said 26". my bad


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

strengthcycle said:


> does anyone know where i can find a set of gold sun mtx rims? no one i can think of has gold ones instock but i'm kinda new with the mtb stuff. thanks for any help you might have.


Did you even try your LBS?


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

MTX rims only come in these colors:









The gold "MTX" you are looking for is the Sun Ringle A.D.D:


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

oh ok cool thanks jervis... someone had them on pink bike and said they were mtxs they didnt have stickers on them. but those adds are what i'm looking for then i guess. thanks.
Phil


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

you think pink bike knows what there talking about
people on this forum acrualy RIDE their bikes


----------



## mickshrimpton (Jan 23, 2008)

*Oh, they exist....*

You can get them at www.phatmoosecycles.com

We did a custom run of them in both 24" and 26", lots of 24" remaining, very, very few 26" remaining. (only 32h available)

cheers


----------

